# Caddy Deval sets aside 70 mil for illegals !



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

The Quinn bill was not fully funded for the 58 million, yet he gives illegals 70 million ! 

Dumbval basically says " fuck you workin man ". This is an outrage if you ask me, the police are hard working productive ( legal ) members of society. But those who sneak into our country and contribute little or nothing reap the rewards ? 

Boston (AP) -- Gov. Deval Patrick has approved a new state budget that hikes the Massachusetts sales tax by 25 percent, largely preserves education spending, and makes deep cuts to other state services.
The increase in the sales tax allowed the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority earlier Monday to vote to avoid a planned toll hike scheduled to take effect July 1, relying instead on $100 million from the tax increase.
In signing the $27 billion budget, Patrick issued $147 million in line-item vetoes.

At the same time, he submitted a separate $269 million supplemental budget to fund other initiatives, including *$70 million for health care for 30,000 legal immigrants.*
The budget also maintains current eligibility for state-subsidized health insurance programs and funds dental coverage for MassHealth and Commonwealth Care.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it fair to say that Socialism has arrived? Is it beyond the point of no return now? My blood boils with this garbage.........


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish I had dick just so I could make Deval SUCK it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Revolution! it worked before.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: revolution/civil war*



RodneyFarva said:


> Revolution! it worked before.


Growing up I couldn't fathom a "revolution" or "civil war" in our great country. However, this country is basically divided 50/50, and each side is steadfast in their beliefs. With that said, I would like our chances versus the spineless, gutless pussies on the left! I hope we never reach that point though...........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im ready!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

How does this douche get away with this stuff?????


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I wish I had dick just so I could make Deval SUCK it.


Deval might enjoy that ! 



mtc said:


> Ummm.... where does it say $70Mil for ILLEGAL immigrants... I'm only seeing LEGAL... Which, since they get MassHealth anyway, what's the increase for ?


legal , illegal, same differance  I just assumed they meant illegal, why would legal immigrants need any special provisions from the state ?


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

what a shock!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Every day that goes by I feel like a bigger A-hole for trying to do the right thing with the mister.


----------

